# The newest additions.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are my two rescue goats from the auction. Name suggestions would be appreciated. :wink:

Spotted Doe. She wasn't very cooperative. :roll: 









Black Doe, she's filthy. lol 

















Together.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the brown one looks to be a bit older than the black. both are cute!


question--- what are the stickers?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I think the spotted one is older too, we're going to check her teeth later to get an estimate. The stickers are from the auction they came through, we forgot to take them off of her, but got them off of the spotted doe. :roll: lol


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Soooo cute! congrats! :leap: I kinda like flash?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are very nice...  ..at least ....I know.... they will be taken great care of.... :wink: :greengrin: 

can't think of names yet.....hmm..... :scratch:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol i love the black and tan!.. but.. of course i would! i raise rabbits like that!


hmmm..

Giselle
lark
hannah
joanna
emily


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty goats! I really like the markings on the black one. She looks fairly young too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty girls Crissa!

The black one has very striking markings! Flash, Blaze :? 

The spotty girl does appear to be older....her belly looks very deep, is she possibly preggy?
Luna, Sunny :?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Sadly Liz, she was pregnant, she got too stressed and had them too early. She had two stillborn bucks.  I didn't even think she was, I feel terrible.


----------



## Molly&Monica (Sep 9, 2009)

Did she kid after you bought her at the sale? Man, what a bummer-I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, we bought her Friday, she stayed at the auction until Saturday around 1:30 pm, and she kidded last night.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey it might not have anything to do with you or the sale ...... proper care when pregnant is important and she may have been lacking in that. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are pretty girls Crissa!

I am so sorry that the spotted doe losst her babies. That is hard. But at least she and her future kids will get a good home with you and she'll have proper management. :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you both. I just hope it's not too late for her. She's actually quite a bit worse than she looks in the pictures, there's almost no weight to her at all, I can barely feel just a TINY bit of fat in between her ribs. 

The black one is doing very well though, she's been named MoonLite.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Crissa I'm sorry she lost her babies. :hug: There was nothing you could have done this soon to have been able to save them.

Maybe it was a blessing, if her condition is as poor as you say, she never would have been able to care for them without causing more harm to herself. Take this time to give her even more TLC and the extra groceries she'll get will go towards making her healthy enough to be able to give you healthy babies when the time comes. :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Liz. If they had survived we would have bottle fed them. I just can't wait until we get her healthy. I did come up with a name for her. Legacy.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are really nice names, and goats!!! Sorry about the kids! :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. 

He bought me ANOTHER goat! This one has a fish teat though, and I'm certain that she's pregnant, I bumped her and I felt a baby. Hopefully she doesn't abort. I don't know what to do about this doe though, I really DON'T like the fish teat, but she's such a cute doe. :sigh: And I don't want to hurt his feelings, as he was trying to buy something for me, I bet he didn't notice the fish teat, I didn't really notice it until I got ahold of her. Advice please?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you arent showing her and she doesnt pass on the fish teat then I wouldnt worry about it. 

Keep her till she kids and go from there -- I mean at some point you are going to have to sell goats she just maybe one of them


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Stacey.

Here she is. Cricket.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She's pretty! :greengrin: I have a doe with a "fish" teat, too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah you can see that fish teat -- or split teat not sure what to call it. It could cause an issue with the kids not being able to latch on early on so watch for that


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay you want to know what's really funny? My boyfriend has fallen in love with her! So I don't have to decide to sell her or anything, it's HIS goat now! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

fish teat or not if the BF likes a goat you better keep it


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

She is beautiful. Since I got my girls I want to start breeding Nubians. They are so gentel and easy going. I have more trouble with my Pani.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow what a guy, but Crissa, you are going to have to learn how to control your man! lol Explain to him that "more" is not necessarily "better". :hi5:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

They are gorgeous. I lam partial to the black and white one. I also raise Alpines

Abbey
Abagail
Willow
Hope
Tawny

What are the names of other goats?

Suellen


----------

